# Gmail signup



## BlueSpud (24 Nov 2006)

To sign up for gmail, it seems you need either a mobile of 1 of about 8 countries (IRL not included), or get someone with gmail to invite you. I do not know anyone with gmail, so am I excluded or is there a "third way"?


----------



## bazermc (24 Nov 2006)

No you need an invite!

I can send you an invite if you like? I have about a 100 left


----------



## runner (24 Nov 2006)

Could do with one myself Bazermc, if you dont mind thanks?
Runner.


----------



## bazermc (24 Nov 2006)

runner said:


> Could do with one myself Bazermc, if you dont mind thanks?
> Runner.


 
Sure, but will have to wait till weekend as I cannot access my gmail account in work ahhhhhhhhhhh!


----------



## BlueSpud (24 Nov 2006)

bazermc said:


> No you need an invite!
> 
> I can send you an invite if you like? I have about a 100 left



Fair dues to you.  Details sent in PM.


----------



## Crunchie (24 Nov 2006)

Plenty of invites here too if anyone wants one


----------



## tallpaul04 (24 Nov 2006)

i'll take one please crunchie. Thanks


----------



## lasno (24 Nov 2006)

Hi Crunchie

I would like an invite too if possible, thanks.


----------



## sunlife (24 Nov 2006)

i have invites too send a private message to me with your address


----------



## Crunchie (24 Nov 2006)

Hi tallpaul and lasno. They have to be sent to an email address so if you pm me one I'll send them on to you


----------



## Micky (27 Nov 2006)

Hi all
If anyone has a spare invite i'd be grateful for one!


----------



## paddi22 (27 Nov 2006)

I have a load of them left as well, if anyone wants one pm me with details.


----------



## Sn@kebite (27 Nov 2006)

my invite amount is full too ive only invited 1 person since i signed up.


----------



## sun_sparks (27 Nov 2006)

I've got invites too - send me a PM with your details and I'll send you an invite.


----------



## Snakeman2121 (29 Nov 2006)

Hi there! Any one with a spare gmail invite? Would be greatly appreciated if u could send one my way!!
Cheers!!


----------



## bazermc (29 Nov 2006)

Snakeman2121 said:


> Hi there! Any one with a spare gmail invite? Would be greatly appreciated if u could send one my way!!
> Cheers!!


 
PM me your email address and i will send you one


----------



## adorado (29 Nov 2006)

Same here. Let me know if anyone needs an invite.


----------



## briancbyrne (29 Nov 2006)

invites here if anyone wants one - pm me


----------



## matthms27 (16 Dec 2006)

can anyone send me invite to gmail please  , much appreciated


----------



## Crunchie (16 Dec 2006)

Hi Matt, If you pm me an email address I'll send one on to you. Same for anyone else who wants one.


----------



## mo3art (16 Dec 2006)

Same for me, got 100 invites available.  Just drop me a pm with your current email address if you want one.


----------

